# Dark Knight Rises



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2011)

JFC was that Robin Williams I saw in that trailor?? That patch-adams fker is so goddam lame


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 21, 2011)

thats fake not real trailer


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

Its just a teaser


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 21, 2011)

no Im sayin its homemade, Robin Williams isnt in movie, thats scenes from anotha flick.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh lol.. beats me


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2011)

lol, what a bunch of scamming jews!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 21, 2011)

Damnit!  I just went to IMDB and it says nothing of Robin Williams.  What a crock!

However, the first two flicks with Christian Bale were phenomenal.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 21, 2011)

I was at a movie this weekend and saw the trailer.  They made it abundandtly clear that this will be the last movie in the series.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 21, 2011)

ALBOB said:


> I was at a movie this weekend and saw the trailer. They made it abundandtly clear that this will be the last movie in the series.


 
Well that fucking sucks!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 21, 2011)

ALBOB said:


> I was at a movie this weekend and saw the trailer.  They made it abundandtly clear that this will be the last movie in the series.


The last movie starring Christian and written by Christopher maybe, but not the last. The talent behind the movie may want to end it, but the studios won't let it end.


----------



## dhyayi (Jul 22, 2011)

damn....i thought this is real...
LOL


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 22, 2011)

Fake trailer
Guy in the mask is tombstone from the film death race
Thing with the red eyes is the vampires from Blade 2.
Woman is from ??on Flux


The Game Trailer looks good.





YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2011)

*Stargate's Christopher Judge Joins TDKR *

Yes, _TDKR_ casting news is STILL coming with the movie deep into production. The latest addition is former _Stargate_ alum Christopher Judge.. 






In a nice bit of non SDCC related news, _Stargate_'s Tealc has just announced via Twitter
	
 that he has been cast in Christopher Nolan's
	
 currently filming _The Dark Knight Rises_.. 






Sounds like he has been sitting on that for a while then. His role is not currently known, and could well be a very small one considering the huge cast this movie has already amassed. Then again, you just never know. Judge is certainly a very distinctive looking guy. And his size would suggest his role is a physical one. Any ideas? We will update if we get hold of any more info. 


Stargate's Christopher Judge Joins TDKR


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2011)

New Look At Tom Hardy As 'Bane' On The Dark Knight Rises Set! 
Couple of photos have been revealed from the set of Christopher Nolan's The Dark Knight Rises giving us our new look at Tom Hardy in his full 'Bane' outfit. Check it out!
New Look At Tom Hardy As 'Bane' On The Dark Knight Rises Set!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2011)

New Images Of The Catwoman Suit Revealed


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2011)

First Look At Anne Hathaway As 'Selina Kyle/Catwoman' In The Dark Knight Rises!

*First Look At Anne Hathaway As 'Selina Kyle/Catwoman' In The Dark Knight Rises! *

A new official image from Warner Bros.
	
 _The Dark Knight Rises_ film has revealed the first look at Anne Hathaway
	
 suited up as Catwoman
	
 on a Batpod. Check it out! 





The official site for Christopher Nolan's third and final 'Batman' flick, _The Dark Knight Rises_, has been recently updated with a new still from the highly-anticipated film. While the actress was spotted out of costume yesterday on set, preparing for her scene that'll be filmed today, Warner Bros. has revealed the anticipated first look at Anne Hathaway as Selina Kyle 'Catwoman!' 

*[Click To Enlarge]* 




Another update from the site offers a new look at the logo in a teaser banner.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn I thought that teaser was real! There was talks of having Williams as Hugo Strange, and if he could "get into character", he would have really kicked some ass.

I think the only REALY trailer is this one -





YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2011)

UPDATE: Warner Bros. Unveil A Full Look At Anne Hathaway In Costume As Catwoman!

UPDATE: Anne Hathaway Spotted Filming As Selina Kyle


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises: Video of the "Batwing"


----------



## Mike Hunt (Aug 13, 2011)

Love the batman movies.

re Tom Hardy he is also slated to Play Max in next years Mad Max:Fury Road


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2011)

Christopher Judge Injured On The Set Of The Dark Knight Rises!

*Christopher Judge Injured On The Set Of The Dark Knight Rises! *

Thankfully, it's nothing too serious, but after reports last night that a "Chris" had been injured during filming in Los Angeles
	
, his wife took to Twitter to reveal exactly what happened. Details after the jump... 
While we still have no idea who he'll be playing in _The Dark Knight Rises_, Christopher Judge must be involved in some pretty action packed scenes after receiving a "black n' bloodied" eye while filming a stunt last night! After onlookers near the set heard radio calls of "Chris" being injured, many assumed it was Batman himself, Christian Bale
	
. However, Judge's wife took to her Twitter account (link below) and cleared things up for concerned fans. 






*STARRING:* 

Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne/Batman 
Michael Caine
	
 as Alfred 
Gary Oldman as Commissioner Jim Gordon 
Morgan Freeman as Lucius Fox 
Tom Hardy as Bane 
Anne Hathaway as Selina Kyle/Catwoman 
Joseph Gordon-Levitt as Tom Blake 
Marion Cotillard as Miranda Tate 
Josh Pence as Ra's Al Ghul 

*RELEASE DATE:* July 20th, 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises Marion Cotillard Topless

*The Dark Knight Rises Marion Cotillard Topless *

The French actress will be playing Miranda Tate in the new _Batman_ movie. She was seen in the south of France shooting a topless scene for her new movie
	
, _Rust and Bone._ 

The 36-year old was seen filming a scene for the French film about a marine park orca trainer who loses her legs. She was seen wearing knee high green socks so that visual effects artists could make her beautiful legs look like they've been through an amputation. 

Looks like Anne Hathaway
	
 won't be the sexiest gal in _The Dark Knight Rises_.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises Shooting At City Hall In Newark, NJ

*The Dark Knight Rises Shooting At City Hall In Newark, NJ *

Christopher Nolan's
	
 conclusion to his Batman saga, _The Dark Knight Rises_, will be shooting at Newark's City Hall early in the month of November and will be paying quite a sum of money for the two day shoot as well. 




According to NJ.com, Via *Batman-News.com*, Christopher Nolan is taking his production for _The Dark Knight Rises_ to Newark, NJ. Nolan plans to shoot at City Hall in Newark, with no details regarding what it is they will be shooting. The shoot will last two day on November 3rd and 4th and will cost the production $43,500 to rent out the building. 






<B itxtBad="1" itxtNodeId="97">From: NJ.com: 

_“The Dark Knight Rises,” the third film in the popular Batman remake, will film on Nov. 3 and Nov. 4 including one day in City Hall, according to a city official. 

The official said the city was incurring no cost and Warner Brothers would be paying Newark $43,500 for the use of City Hall as well as additional costs for police and fire personnel that will be required on site._​</B>


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 28, 2011)

Seems like this movie is taking forever to come out...


----------



## diabloman (Oct 28, 2011)

waiting with extreme patience


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2011)

Adam Rodriguez Chose Male Stripping Over A Role In The Dark Knight Rises

*Adam Rodriguez Chose Male Stripping Over A Role In The Dark Knight Rises *

On September 8th it was announced that Rodriguez of _CSI: Miami_ had landed two roles. One, was an unspecified role in the new _Batman_ movie, and the other was for ... 










Adam is best known for his role as Detective Eric Delko in the hit television show _CSI: Miami_. He had a small role lined up in _The Dark Knight Rises_, but scheduling conflicts with Steven Soderbergh‘s _Magic Mike_ resulted on him passing on the part. 

_Magic Mike_ is about a veteran male stripper (Channing Tatum) taking a new stripper (Alex Pettyfer) under his wing and showing him the ropes. Matthew McConaughey will be the owner of the club, Xquisite. Adam Rodriguez will be one of the male strippers alongside _White Collar's_ Matt Bomer, and _True Blood's_ Joe Manganiello. 

*In addition to Magic Mike, there’s talk that you’re doing Dark Knight. Is that true?* 

Unfortunately, I wasn’t able to work on Dark Knight because it directly conflicted with the shooting schedule for Magic Mike. There was no way around it. I’m sure it would have been an incredible experience, but I know it worked out for the best. 

*Fans are pretty excited you’re starring in Magic Mike. What drew you to the role?* 

The first thing that got my attention was the fact that Steven Soderbergh was directing. Then I read the script and loved the way the premise of a “male stripper movie” was delivered with style. It had edge without taking itself too seriously and humor without making an ass of itself. The roles of the dancers were sprinkled throughout the script with lots of room for improvisation, and I knew it would be something fun to be a part of. I was right. Best time I’ve ever had on a job. Learned a lot and laughed a lot. *- celebuzz.com*​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

Christopher Nolan Discusses The Joker Interrogation Scene In THE DARK KNIGHT

*Christopher Nolan Discusses The Joker Interrogation Scene In THE DARK KNIGHT *

Talking in-depth about the filming and creative process that went in to the intense Batman/Joker interrogation scene in _The Dark Knight_, Christopher Nolan
	
 reveals what did and didn't make it into the final cut
	
 and more. 
Talking to Hero Complex, Christopher Nolan has spoken in great depth about his favourite scene in _The Dark Knight_ - the atmospheric and brutal showdown between Batman and The Joker in the GCPD interrogation room. Below are just a few select excerpts from Nolan's fascinating chat with Geoff Boucher, but to read the interview in full (where the director comments on how the scene was shot, the motivations of the hero and villain as well as the importance of Commissioner Gordon and much more) be sure to click on the link below. 




_"To be honest, it’s pretty easy for me. The scene that is so important and so central to me is the interrogation scene between Batman and the Joker in the film. When we were writing the script, that was always one of the central set pieces that we wanted to crack." 

"On the set, we shot it fairly early on. It was actually one of the first things that Heath had to do as the Joker. He told me he was actually pretty excited to tear off a big chunk early on, really get one of the Joker’s key scenes up in the first three weeks of a seven-month shoot. He and I both liked the idea of just diving in, as did Christian [Bale, who portrayed Batman]. We had rehearsed the scene a tiny bit. We had just ripped through it a couple of times in pre-production just to get some slight feel of how it was going to work. Neither of them wanted to go too far with it in rehearsal. They had to rehearse some of the fight choreography, but even with that, we tried to keep it loose and improvisational. They wanted to save it all. We were all pretty excited to get on with a big chunk of dialogue and this big intense scene between these two iconic characters. It was quite bizarre to see Batman across the table across from the Joker [laughs]. I’m glad you asked this. You know, I could actually talk about this scene for hours." 

"We had a lot of time to shoot it too, because it was so early on. Quite often, as you get behind on other things and you run toward the end of the shoot, things can get very squeezed. But you tend to schedule the first few weeks very generously to give the crew and the actors and myself time to find our feet and find our pace. So we had a couple of days to do it." 

"For me creatively, that had been about inverting the expectation. We’ve all seen so many of these dark movie interrogation scenes where somebody is being given the third degree. We just wanted to completely flip that on its head. And have the bright, harsh, bleak light sort show you the Joker’s make-up and its decay. The Batsuit was redesigned for this film. And unlike the suit that we had in “Batman Begins,” it’s capable of really being shown in incredible detail and still hold up to that kind of scrutiny under that bright light. The suit looked much more real and more like a functional thing this time. The whole scene was about showing something real and brutal and getting this real harshness." 

"Originally, at the end of that scene, once the Joker reveals his information, Christian dropped him and then, almost as an afterthought, he kicked him in the head as he walked out of the room. We wound up removing that bit. It seemed a little too petulant for Batman in a way. And really, more than that, what it was is that I liked how Christian played it: When he drops the Joker, he has realized the futility of what he’s done. You see it in his eyes. How do you fight someone who thrives on conflict? It’s a very loose end to be left with."_​


----------



## foodfuel (Dec 5, 2011)

im pretty sure thats not the next dark night trailer but that looks sick thoguh


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tuco (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone going to go check out the first real trailer this Friday?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 13, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Anyone going to go check out the first real trailer this Friday?



You serious!?!?


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

djlance said:


> You serious!?!?



Yea son! It's coming out as one of the trailers shown in the premier of the Sherlock Holmes Movie.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

www.forbes.com/sites/markhughes/201...ttached-to-sherlock-holmes-a-game-of-shadows/


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 14, 2011)

Hell yes! Guess I need to go to the movies Friday night


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 16, 2011)

So it is Friday...any1 going to go and see the trailer? Reps if someone uploads it


----------



## Tuco (Dec 16, 2011)

My friend already went to see it, I told him not to tell me about the trailer, I'm waiting to watch it tomorrow night.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 16, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> My friend already went to see it, I told him not to tell me about the trailer, I'm waiting to watch it tomorrow night.



I've been looking online all night for leaks. Report back tomorrow and tell us how it is


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is the second trailer - 




YouTube Video











As the release date gets closer, I am hoping longer, more detailed trailers will come out.....


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2011)

This is not quite how I imagined...

Anne Hathaway Does the Splits | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2011)

Anne Hathaway Talks THE DARK KNIGHT RISES; Plus Scene Description


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2012)

Third Trailer For THE DARK KNIGHT RISES To Debut In May With DARK SHADOWS?


----------



## Tuco (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuck me, I still haven't seen the trailer like I was supposed to. I don't want to see it online either, I want to see it at the movie theatre.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2012)

Cillian Murphy Praises Christopher Nolan, Comments on TRON: LEGACY Role

*Cillian Murphy Praises Christopher Nolan, Comments on TRON: LEGACY Role *







 MTV had a chance to speak with actor Cillian Murphy at Sundance Film Festival. Hit the jump to see what he has to say about _The Dark Knight Rises_, and _TRON: Legacy_. DanZiggs - 1/22/2012 





Talking to MTV, actor Cillian Murphy praises _The Dark Knight Rises_ director, Christopher Nolan, adding that he is very eager to see the final film of the trilogy. He does not comment on whether or not he will make a cameo appearance. 




"I'm looking forward to it," the actor told MTV News at the Sundance Film Festival. "Any film that Chris Nolan makes ... he's got a good track record. He makes amazing movies." "It's been a huge honor to work with him," Murphy added. "He's just phenomenal."​
On a different note, Murphy also touches on his role in the 2010 film, _TRON: Legacy_, and the possibility of a sequel. For those who do not know, Murphy played an extremely small role as Edward Dillinger Jr., son of _Tron_'s Ed Dillinger Sr. 

"Talk about being in a movie for a 'blink and you'll miss it' [role]," Murphy laughed when his "Tron" cameo was brought up. "I was just such a fan of the original, and they asked me if I wanted to be in it. I said, 'Absolutely. Anything you want.' "​
On whether he will appear in a sequel: 
"I don't know," he said. "It was just a buzz to be in that movie, even for [one scene]."​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2012)

Liam Neeson Confirms He Is In THE DARK KNIGHT RISES


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2012)

20 years later...I would've loved to have seen her in her own movie as Catwoman.

Michelle Pfeiffer Talks THE DARK KNIGHT RISES And Tim Burton's Planned Catwoman Spin-Off


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2012)

Tim Burton on Catwoman:

Tim Burton On Michelle Pfeiffer's CATWOMAN; Compares His Version Of BATMAN To Christopher Nolan's

_"I always get told that my material is dark, but nowadays my version of Batman looks like a lighthearted romp in comparision to Christopher Nolan's Dark Knight."_​
The director also discusses Michelle Pfieffer's take on Catwoman from his follow up, _Batman Returns_. He says that her performnace is one of his favorites, and reveals that the actress called him for a role in _Dark Shadows_ because she was such a fan of the old tv show..

_"For me, her version of Catwoman was one of my favourite performances on any movie I had worked on. I remember how she impressed me by letting a live bird fly out of her mouth, learning how to use a whip and dancing around on rooftops with high-heeled shoes on. She did all that stuff for real. I hadn't really talked to her for about 20 years, and she called before I had started working on Dark Shadows, and she told me how much she loved the old TV series and she wanted to be involved."_​
I wasn't a big fan of _Batman Returns_ but I agree that Pfieffer knocked it out of the park as Catwoman. Anne Hathaway has quite a bit to live up to.


----------

